# My aunt said she had a CEL and asked me to take a look. Mother of God...



## wolfsburgpilot (Mar 27, 2005)

Where do I even start? I did find out that the plugs have never been changed, so I'm going to do that for sure. And, the driver side door has gone completely dead, so I need to sort that out too. 
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910

Thursday,03,October,2013,15:19:49:52341

Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWSF71K96M708167 Mileage: 218230km/135601miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 AR HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6747 
Revision: -------- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2826636
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00066 780 00011
VCID: 79F232E7301527D6D3D-802C

11 Faults Found:
001110 - EVAP System 
P0456 - 001 - Very Small Leak Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
 Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 154895 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:10:38

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2181 /min
Load: 33.3 %
Speed: 51.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 41.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000369 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 
P0171 - 001 - System Too Lean - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 82
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 156617 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:51:04

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 889 /min
Load: 17.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

001109 - EVAP System 
P0455 - 001 - Large Leak Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 156732 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:04:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2243 /min
Load: 16.9 %
Speed: 86.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 21.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys 
P0441 - 001 - Incorrect Flow - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 67
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 157225 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:31:47

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 677 /min
Load: 16.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 85.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

008825 - Leak in Air Intake System 
P2279 - 008 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 222
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 208830 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:14:11

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 668 /min
Load: 28.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 214367 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:43:17

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1600 /min
Load: 47.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 24.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000770 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 214367 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:43:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2365 /min
Load: 26.7 %
Speed: 20.0 km/h
Temperature: 31.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 214367 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:43:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2365 /min
Load: 26.7 %
Speed: 20.0 km/h
Temperature: 31.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

001287 - Idle Control System RPM 
P0507 - 001 - Higher than Expected. - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 216242 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:55:29

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 930 /min
Load: 17.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 216778 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:15:36

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 758 /min
Load: 29.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 34.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
 Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000313 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
P0139 - 004 - Response too Slow - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 217596 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:02:07

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2334 /min
Load: 16.5 %
Speed: 72.0 km/h
Temperature: 80.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 Q HW: 1K0 907 379 Q
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 40849F03134FB61ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 DL
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 71E20AC768656F966BD-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 D HW: 3C0 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000000087692
Coding: 04058E234004180000140000001400000008730B5C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A50DDAB85335C4EEA7-807F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00066 

1 Fault Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 170292 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E4037793
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5ED8AF8AC94546111-807E

2 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 253
Mileage: 77868 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:15:52

02788 - Internal Communications Error 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 6
Mileage: 77868 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:15:51

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000010
Bin. Bits: 00000000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E
Component: 1S AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300 
Revision: 03024000 Serial number: 0037KD04C9WE 
Coding: 0012627
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E58D1BBB9DB306E36F-807B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 E
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0B761E5ET

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0B485A4DR

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6351HSME08324803 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6361HSME08341F7BH

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME082B59410

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME082B59578

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH HW: 1K0 953 549 AH
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78F437E30B1F3EDEAC3-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 952 C
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1212 
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A50DDAB85335C4EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001059098080
Coding: 3D3F0360071002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A50DDAB85335C4EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 170292 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:50:15


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K0 920 952 C
Component: IMMO 3HL 1212 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A50DDAB85335C4EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3260C5CBADE3148E527-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 137803281B09058F880F048051A0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74EC03D317775ABE80B-8021

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3776F4DF4681F1A6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio DE2 011 0014 
Revision: 00011000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7E2046583
Coding: 0010400
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 20443F83F30F961EB43-8075

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3162CAC7A8E52F962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3260C5CBADE3148E527-8067

1 Fault Found:
00935 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Right (V27) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

good luck :beer:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

wolfsburgpilot said:


> Where do I even start?


Drive it off a cliff because obviously she don't give a ****.

No but for real years, miles?

If it's a early mkv check the drivers side door harness in the boot its probably broken.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Ohhh one of those people, my mother in law is one of those people. Is the interior also dirty as fack?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

2006 jetta with 135k miles.

Inspect the intake hoses for cracks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Clear the codes and see what comes back- then start at the top. lol


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

That doesn't look so bad. I mean, atleast you can pull the codes!

As usual start with all the basics assuming you're mechanically inclined, can research and follow directions well.

Change all the fluids and filters.

Change the plugs and anything that is foul-able.

Clean everything, including a dose of injector cleaner into the tank.

Check fuses.

Reset the computer by disconnecting your battery, hitting your brakes a few times then reconnecting and giving the vehicle a few weeks to relearn.

Go from there.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Fluids, ECS ignition service kit, serpentine belt kit (looks like the belts are slipping) --soak the injectors, and clean EVERYTHING. You might need new injectors. 

Most of those code are taken care of by just doing some basic maintenance. Then reset the CEL and see if they come back. 

The emissions stuff is easily dealt with too, but if that's not a failed 02 sensor (odds are it's not) --get ready to be raped. OEM the EVAP+ catalytic converter is over a grand. I'd just buy an aftermarket cat +O2 spacer. since they're easy to install and relatively cheap, and delete the EVAP if you can get away with it. Don't pay someone for labor on the cat --it's just not hard to do on these cars.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

1.) You really can't clean injectors (unless you have an insanely overpriced cleaning machine that may or may not work in the end anyway)

2.) VW's throw a lot of codes this is normal

3.)* start with new plugs and the vac leaks, 99% of issues will be gone.* maybe need a new evap/valve cover thingy ma jig.

4.) i have no cat and no spacer (since about 3k miles), etc etc (non smog state) and have zero issues so far 72k have yet to foul out 02 sensor or something.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

tchilds said:


> 4.) i have no cat and no spacer (since about 3k miles), etc etc (non smog state) and have zero issues so far 72k have yet to foul out 02 sensor or something.


Getting used to a CEL prevents people from noticing when something besides emissions gear is messed up.

You have to remember we aren't normal people. We're car people. We notice something's broken without looking at the CEL.


----------



## wolfsburgpilot (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for all of the responses. I am very mechanically inclined, so I can handle almost all of it. I asked my uncle, "when was the last time you changed the plugs on this thing?" He then informed me, "never" and that he couldn't even find them. Apparently coil packs aren't something he has ever seen. :banghead:

So, I guess I will start with the advice you all gave (except drive it off a cliff.) If the EVAP is toasted, I will probably just look for a delete kit (non-emissions state )

Thanks for all of the assistance. I will update again once I have some stuff repaired.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

getting the evap back in line is no big feat, inexpensive as well. plus, if your aunt ever wants to sell the vehicle, there will be no black marks against it.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no idea about 2.5 plugs. With VW I just ALWAYS use OEM plugs, filters, and brakes. They're just happier to drive well for you this way.

OEM fluids are a huge plus too w/all the fancy metals we got going on these days in modern water cooled engines.

Oh and the car will go into LIMP MODE if it is really messed up. A Cel is a standard equipment on most VW's. They just love to throw them codes.


----------



## wolfsburgpilot (Mar 27, 2005)

Update: 
Changed the plugs, which cured most of what ailed it. Also changed the air, oil and fuel filters at the same time. 

Pulled the boot back on the driver's door, and sure enough, broken wires. So, I pulled the door skin and spliced in some 2" lengths on all of the wires to give it more room to wiggle. Door came back to life immediately. Recoded using VCDS and gave them some additional features (windows w/remote, etc.) 

All-in-all, a good day. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I would double heat shrink those splices and paint them with liquid electrical tape then wrap them in cloth tape.

running a can of seafoam through the vac line on the tb can clean a lot of junk out and get them a few mpg and some pep back.

nice work on the diag and repairs.


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you for the follow up.



wolfsburgpilot said:


> Update:
> Changed the plugs, which cured most of what ailed it. Also changed the air, oil and fuel filters at the same time.
> 
> Pulled the boot back on the driver's door, and sure enough, broken wires. So, I pulled the door skin and spliced in some 2" lengths on all of the wires to give it more room to wiggle. Door came back to life immediately. Recoded using VCDS and gave them some additional features (windows w/remote, etc.)
> ...


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Some faults will return. Replace the purge valve on the intake manifold and the breather valve...aka the valve cover. Once those are replaced you will have a perfectly running 2.5.


----------

